
Ask HN: What is the best non-tech hack you've done - pedalpete
This is a question on the YC interview, and it is one that I&#x27;m curious what others in the community view as their best. I&#x27;ve got lots of &#x27;inventions&#x27;, mostly half-baked, a few strange things I&#x27;ve done, but I&#x27;m not sure I&#x27;d call the &#x27;hacks&#x27;
======
hanniabu
Strap a laser to my cats back * ziptie milk cartons together for modular
shelving * outdoor kitty condos out of storage tubs wrapped in Styrofoam and a
garbage bag with a hole cut in the front * adding salsa to taco mix, best
decision I've ever made * burlap + light egg crates + stilts for hydroponics
growing platform * shower curtain rod put vertically in a window and use
hardware to cups to it for a movable/hardwareless growing apparatus * stuff
last night's left overs into a pita for a meal on the go * use clear static
vinyl sheet on oven backsplash for an easily removable surface to clean, some
can even be put in the dishwasher * drive around on towns bulk garbage night
and look for things of good quality to resell (pingpong table, computers,
sports equipment, commercial equipment) * buy cheap electronics from dollar
store for cheap components such as leds, solar panels, battery holders,
switches, motors, easy-to-cut plastic * dollar store 18in square rug tiles are
great to line your trunk with * static vinyl sheets on windows or walls for a
portable marker board * sift thin steel cable through purse or satchel lanyard
when going to foreign countries(or for anywhere) so thieves can't easily cut
the strap and run away with the bag * use Mechanical it electrical timing
switch for bedroom light to turn light on same time as alarm, use florescent
bulb if possible so it starts out dim and will progressively get brighter to
wake you up, might be good to turn on light a minute before your alarm * throw
left over beef and vegetables that are in their way out into scrambled eggs in
the morning so they're not wasted * if wearing athletic shorts with no
pockets, you can use the waist string to make a knot on your Keychain loop so
you don't have to carry it, works better if you don't have a bunch of
attachments on your Keychain

All I can get in during my commute, enjoy folks

------
refrigerator
A couple of years ago, Nokia (back when they were their own company) ran a
little contest on their Facebook page in which you could win a Lumia 920
(their then flagship phone). To enter, you had to answer a question along the
lines of "Why do you want to win this phone?". Instead of writing some sob
story like many others no doubt did, my genius idea was to write a poem about
why I should win it. It was a fun poem - rhymed and everything - and took me
about half an hour to write. I thought there was a chance that Nokia don't
even bother reading the entries and just randomly choose the winner, but I
also thought that if they did actually read the entries, I'd surely stand out.
A few weeks later I checked my email and there it was - I'd won the phone. It
felt amazing that my plan had actually worked, and I used the phone for about
3 years before it started to give way.

------
sharemywin
I factored a^2 + b^2 in high school and my teacher made me write the Math
textbook author. (a^1/3 – b^1/3)(a^2/3 + a^1/3*b^1/3 + b^2/3) using fractional
exponents. Turns out factors can't be irrational numbers but he called it a
brilliant derivation for a high school student. Made the local paper..not bad
for being wrong...lol.

------
sagarghai
Not sure if they are hacks but i do try these: \- eating curious things
uninvented things. eg. break soaked in orange juice, chapati with lays etc. \-
alone on terrace with music and a crazyball/football. \- buying very cheap
throwaway stuff off the internet just to try.

------
codenut
Here are some things that helps me a lot theses days. Im not sure if these are
hacks but its helpful.

-Meditation/mindfulness

-Taking a deep breath when anxious/under stress

-Delayed judgment/reaction/gratitude/reward

------
NetStrikeForce
Boost my confidence.

It helped me being more social, remove part of my anxiety, get better jobs,
better relationships and enjoy life even more.

Definitely my best hack and I'll recommend it to everyone.

~~~
victorhn
How did you do it?

~~~
NetStrikeForce
I didn't go into specifics on purpose, because I truly believe there's no
single recipe that works for everyone.

I can only say practice it. Get a mentor maybe, other people might help
encouraging you.

